# wedding rings



## numb3rthree

umm how much did you pay for them!!

we wenrt out looking yesterday and have been told they cost approx 800 - 1000 each :wacko:


----------



## honeybee2

Where are you from hun?

Mine was £200 from H Samuel but I also got 10% off so it came to £180 instead.


----------



## leash27

We have only bought OH's ring so far and it was £600 from Ernest Jones but we got it in the sale for half price! I haven't picked mine yet but the budget for it is about £400!

I am pretty sure you can get them way cheaper than £800!! Especially if you look on eBay etc!

X


----------



## mummymunch

My ring will be a tiffany but its only £80, the OH will have a cheapie as i doubt he'll wear it!
https://www.tiffany.co.uk/Shopping/...+1-c+287466-r+201432137-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+-k+


----------



## numb3rthree

thanks guys said to other half about h samual honeybee so we are going there this afternoon :) 

i had only budgeted 500 for BOTH lol 

i have the option of having my great great grandmothers ring which is lovely its 22ct rose gold will need to be made slightly bigger.. only thing is oh only wears silver/white gold and im thinking a gold ring and a white gold ring will look daft on the day?


----------



## honeybee2

it wont look daft hun but you'll easy get 2 rings for that price- a hint, have a look at the eternity bands that are not 'wedding' rings, they are cheaper!!!


----------



## xpatchx

LOL Mine was £25 from Amazon!!!

My OH's was £35 from the half price jewellers....


----------



## NuKe

mine was 60 because it had to be specially made, OH's was 14 quid :smug: we just liked tungsten carbide and it just so happens its stupidly cheap :haha:


----------



## myasmumma

mine was £150 but it was on special offer..his was £399 but thats the same as my engagement ring so who am i to complain that hes already scratched it!! :growlmad:


----------



## booflebump

We were 375 for a thick palladium band for OH, and 700 for my made to fit platinum ring x


----------



## EmmyReece

I have no idea what we're going to be spending on ours as we're planning on looking in Turkey next year when we go on holiday :thumbup:


----------



## Secret

I think ours cost about £220 for the pair :)


----------



## Tiff

My engagement ring and wedding band are about $2000cdn. OH's wedding band was $250 cdn.

:mrgreen:


----------



## jellybean83

mine and hubby's were £35 each....Before i get called a cheapskate i have my reasons,With my epilepsy i had a fit when we were engaged and when i come round some bloke was trying to take my engagement ring off,After battering him around the head a few times he soon scarpered

So me and hubby had cheap wedding rings in case anything like than happened and i had my ring taken in the event id had a fit

But were renewing our vows next year so were getting some all singing all dancing rings (my hubby has a good mate down the jewellery quarter who will sort us a deal out)and having some engraving done on them and i can keep it at home and wear it on special occasions when im out with him so i know im not gunna get taxed!


----------



## jellytot

hey, just to let you know ernest jones have an offer on atm! spend over £100 and get £100 off your next purchase! my other half has bought a 9ct white gold wedding ring which was £325 and the jeweller knocked off 10% and he got it for about £295 my wedding ring is 18ct white gold and costs £399 but with the voucher it will only be £299!! hope this helps xx


----------



## Tiff

jellybean83 said:


> mine and hubby's were £35 each...*.Before i get called a cheapskate* i have my reasons,With my epilepsy i had a fit when we were engaged and when i come round some bloke was trying to take my engagement ring off,After battering him around the head a few times he soon scarpered
> 
> So me and hubby had cheap wedding rings in case anything like than happened and i had my ring taken in the event id had a fit
> 
> But were renewing our vows next year so were getting some all singing all dancing rings (my hubby has a good mate down the jewellery quarter who will sort us a deal out)and having some engraving done on them and i can keep it at home and wear it on special occasions when im out with him so i know im not gunna get taxed!

:shock: No one in here would call you a cheapskate sweetie! I'd be very shocked and disappointed if they did. :hugs:

Some people are tactless. To try and steal an engagement band off someone who just had an epileptic seizure? :wacko: The world is a sad place.


----------



## EmmyReece

jellybean I have to agree with Tiff, I highly doubt that anyone would, but if anyone did call you a cheapskate I'd be absolutely disgusted :shock:


----------



## jellybean83

I didnt mean that "cheapskate" part to sound as severe as it did...lol i was typing with a wriggly 9 month old in hand who was making a grab for everything he could get his hands on

I know i wouldn't get called a cheapskate on here you lady's are far too lovely :flower: :winkwink:!

And EmilyReece your venue is gorgeous!:cloud9:


----------



## EmmyReece

:blush: thank you hun

:rofl: do you have the keyboard to yourself this time hun?


----------



## jellybean83

Yeah he's sat with his dad belly laughing at his shaved head...weird boy i tell ya :wacko: x


----------



## EmmyReece

awwwwwww bless, I love it when babies laugh at random things :D


----------



## myasmumma

jellybean83 said:


> I didnt mean that "cheapskate" part to sound as severe as it did...lol i was typing with a wriggly 9 month old in hand who was making a grab for everything he could get his hands on
> 
> I know i wouldn't get called a cheapskate on here you lady's are far too lovely :flower: :winkwink:!
> 
> And EmilyReece your venue is gorgeous!:cloud9:

lol i was going to say! i dont think people would judge..a ring is a ring no matter the price..i think even the cheapest one would still have the same amount of sentimental value as one that was overly priced :flower:


----------



## booflebump

Jellybean, that's awful, I can't believe someone would do that :nope:


----------



## slb80

We gpt ours from a website called bay rings. They were fab and the rings were less than highstreet prices x


----------



## honeybee2

no one would EVER thing you were a cheapskate honey, money is difficult for everyone atm. Your reasons are very upsetting, you poor thing :cry: :hugs: xx


----------



## trgirl308

It depends what kind of ring you are looking for. Mine are platinum because we decided it was worth it, my DH's is titanium because he liked the colour, and it is stronger than white gold and it is cheap as dirt. He ended up buying 2 and it came to 150$. Internet is always a good choice, as long as you are happy with it that is all that matters. Congrats! :)


----------



## EstelSeren

We wish we could have spent out more on our wedding rings (when I say more I mean about £300-£350 per ring as that's what the rings we absolutely adored cost!) but we couldn't afford to! So we went for our second choice rings, which are still gorgeous, and mine cost £92 and my husband's cost £118 so in total we paid £210. Both are in rose gold. Mine is a 2 strand Celtic twist and DH is a 3 strand Celtic twist. We wanted something more than a plain band and something similar or the same and we prefer rose gold so really we were very lucky to find something for that price that fulfilled those criteria. :thumbup: We bought direct from the manufacturer, which pushed the price down (we saw the same rings in the shops for £50 or so more each!) as the only variation in price came with changes in the price of the gold!

Beca :wave:


----------



## LittleAurora

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/2-00ct-AAA-B..._WomensJewellery_Rings_SR&hash=item414931da61

this is mine becasue 1st I love it and 2nd it matches my engagment ring.... 

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/5-0Ct-Day-Ni..._WomensJewellery_Rings_SR&hash=item43a6861266

my hubbys is going to be £45 becasue like nuke...he likes tungsten and carbon fiber win win!! lol


----------



## Mynx

We paid £50 for my ring from Argos :blush: (was £75, reduced in the sale!) and it's actually an eternity ring as my engagement ring has small diamonds on the shoulders so I wanted something to compliment it :) 
OH's was £15 from Ebay.. he wanted something simple as he has never worn jewellery except for his watch so that's what he got :thumbup:


----------



## xkirstyx

ours are £520 for the two https://www.hsamuel.co.uk/webstore/...mmc=AW-_-Skimbit/+Skimlinks-_-deeplink-_-null


----------



## MrsVenn

Mine was £625 (platinum to go with my engagement ring), DH's was £400 (yellow gold). It was just as the markets crashed and metals TRIPLED in value overnight..seriously :dohh: Both custom made to order.


----------

